

Latest Chromium builds for Mac OS X support Chrome Extensions - tlrobinson
http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-mac/

======
tumult
Chromium Mac builds have supported extensions for a couple of months :)

I wrote an extension using Chromium on a Mac <http://github.com/tumult/jdic-
chrome>

It's in need of updating to take advantage of NPAPI (to reduce its giant
memory footprint) and the new preferences page feature. Hopefully I'll get
find some time to work on it before too long.

~~~
tlrobinson
Oh, I guess I assumed they didn't since the official Chrome betas don't yet.

~~~
amoeba
They took extensions away from Chromium for a few days and re-enabled them a
bit ago.

------
MikeCapone
I'm using it right now, and I was so impressed that it is now my default
browser (replacing Safari).

Extensions I'm currently using are: Gmail notifier, Feedly, Goo.gl shortener,
Google Translate, and Facebook. All work well, and they don't seem to be
slowing down the browser during normal operations.

~~~
oscardelben
The biggest extensions that's still missing is 1password and that's probably
the only reason google chrome is not yet my default browser.

~~~
PStamatiou
Same here as well.

Unrelated - I've been using 1Password for about 2 months and am realizing my
biggest concern is coming true.. that I'm relying on 1P so much that I'm
forgetting all of my passwords. Have you run into this issue?

~~~
arthurk
Yes. I've been using 1P for over a year now and 80% of my passwords were
generated by the password generator. They are impossible to remember. The
other 20% are passwords for web-based apps that I access on other computers
from time to time.

------
antirez
Cool, it was no longer possible to live without an ad blocker for me. Not that
I hate advertising so much, but the CPU usage (and battery life) was
disastrous with all this flash ads around.

------
jamroom
I know this sounds small and I'm likely nitpicking, but the one thing that
bothers me a bit in chromium is that the entire page "flashes" white for a
second while it is loading a page. It seems that when you click on a link it
"blanks" the page real quick, then loads. There's no doubt it is fast - but
this "flash" on every click is annoying. Am I the only one that sees this? I
don't see this in Safari, and I thought they were both based on the same
rendering engine.

------
morphir
I use a plugin called no-script in firefox - is there any news on when it will
be available for Chrome? I will hang on to firefox until I can decide what js
to burn my cpu cycles on, thank you.

~~~
pavs
I don't think there is and I don't think there will be. There are limitations
with what you can do with Chrome extension, which is why in its current form,
extensions like noScript and ABplus (the one that works) and Firebug (not
firebuglite) is not possible in chrome. They intentionally did that so that
extensions don't hamper browser performance. Unlike Firefox, your chrome
browser doesn't get slower with more extensions. Their performance is actually
the same.

Another thing to think about, is that one of the biggest selling point with
Chrome is it's ability of render scripts faster. If you are going to use an
extension like noscript, whats the point of using Chrome? Might as well stick
with Firefox.

~~~
wfarr
You don't need Firebug in Chrome, fyi.

The built-in developer tools are WebKit's, which have been far better than
Firebug for about the last year now.

------
swombat
LastPass works. That means I finally can have a working password in Chrome
Mac.

Yay!

Good bye Safari!

